# help on radiator



## Commander xt 1000 (May 13, 2013)

i need help on my radiator everytime i go out mudding my commander xt 1000 starts to overheat what can i do to fix it do yall think if i get a lift like a 2.5 lift will it fix the problem what do yall think

---------- Post added at 04:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:49 PM ----------

anybody


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I don't think the lift will help any. I recccomend getting a rad relocation kit.


----------



## Commander xt 1000 (May 13, 2013)

*red*

where can i get the kit from


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Rubber down customs was working on one not long ago that looked good. Check out the sponsor section and look them up


----------

